# meow!



## gemmak87 (Apr 5, 2007)

hello all! i am 19 from the uk and i have 3 lovely cats, Oliver Bean (9yrs), Pippin Lou (7yrs) and Earl (8months). I occasionally need some advice about them so i'm hoping that people here will be willing to help.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I love the name Oliver Bean!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Can't wait to see the furrys


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's definitely a helpful bunch here....welcome!! And post some pictures of your kitties.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Would love to see some pics :wink: .


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome... Hope you enjoy your stay here. :kittyball


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute cat names and hope you enjoy the forum :wink:


----------

